# BLACK RS badges, chevy logos, rear trunk chrome, side markers BLACK!



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

Smoke it out!!!! 

**Updates**

-Vinyl overlays over the chevy badges.
-Vinyl overlay over the chrome trunk plate
-Rear and side Black RS badges (sorry no pic of the sides)
-"Smoked-out" side markers (courtesy from"klearz") (blue LED) (yes its illegal)
-Angry Birds Vinyl sticker just because
-N1 titanium exhaust (work in progress)
-Custom "Cruze" drop tag


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

just my honest opinion, you kind of ruined that cruze. i think if you want black wheels, at least paint the hubcaps instead of taking them off. besides that, its alright though. but, to each his own!


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

also, what brand exhaust is that? what size inlet? and how does it sound?


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

the new rims + tires will be here soon! Here in maryland the weather is up and down. It snowed last thursday!!!!!! Waiting for the right time! to put em on.



pntballer925 said:


> just my honest opinion, you kind of ruined that cruze. i think if you want black wheels, at least paint the hubcaps instead of taking them off. besides that, its alright though. but, to each his own!


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

ApexI N1 Titanium Muffler. Inlet is 2.5 and the outlet it 4 inches. It sounds nice on the start up and in idle. But as far revving in park or neutral, it doesn't get the full potential because of that smart rev thing that the new vehicles have. when Driving is sounds nice! Especially when passing people.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I dunno i think the no hubcap look is pretty cool


----------



## mrsmegz (Mar 12, 2011)

How did you get your rear taillight smoked like that?


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

mrsmegz said:


> How did you get your rear taillight smoked like that?


Most people, myself included use VHT nightshade. It's a spray on tint. It's easy to do yourself, you just want to make sure not to put on too many coats, and check with your state laws before even doing it first. Then again, it does say on the can for off-road use only..heh.
I ran this on my last 2 vehicles with no problems though.
To do it like his, just tape off the reverse lights section and that way that part will remain clear.


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

mrsmegz said:


> How did you get your rear taillight smoked like that?


Here's a sample of the process. But yes nightshade from pep boys. One can il do.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3891541/2011-chevrolet-cruze-ls-sedan-4d/page-2


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

yea thats the whole look im going for just my car is gonna be lowered soon and the hubcaps are comin off,and smoked tail lights im doing actual tint but sweet ride,what did you use on the trunk where it use to be crome


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> yea thats the whole look im going for just my car is gonna be lowered soon and the hubcaps are comin off,and smoked tail lights im doing actual tint but sweet ride,what did you use on the trunk where it use to be crome


Same vinyl I used for the Chevrolet badges. Thanks for the compliment bro!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ahhhh i was reading into the laws of california and i cant tint my taillights maybe just alittle they have to be red the say


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice mods, but why the RS badge? Isn't yours an LS?


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> ahhhh i was reading into the laws of california and i cant tint my taillights maybe just alittle they have to be red the say


MOST of the mods(lowering, lighting, and even paint) are going to be hazardous to you in one way or another. Either it's illegal or will do something that the dealer will give you a tough time about. You have to decide if you want to roll with the punches or stay close to stock!


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

sloaner said:


> Nice mods, but why the RS badge? Isn't yours an LS?


Definitely a LS, just saw the badges on eBay for a good price(10 bucks) figured I'd snag em


----------



## Arkansas_Po_Po (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice ride! I really like those fog lights!


----------



## rayne25 (Feb 10, 2011)

your cruze doesn't have the rs package, why would you put the rs badge on the car? it's like putting a turbo badge on a car that isn't even equipped with a turbo... other then that car looks good!


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

rayne25 said:


> your cruze doesn't have the rs package, why would you put the rs badge on the car? it's like putting a turbo badge on a car that isn't even equipped with a turbo... other then that car looks good!


I'm making my own Unofficial RS package. Better know as the Darkside RS.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nice stuff...
Not into the "blacking out:" tailight thing but it looks great all around! 
Like the fact that the emblems are blacked out and the"RS" emblem is different from the stock emblem..
nice flow!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Was it hard to take off the back chrome piece?


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Was it hard to take off the back chrome piece?


Didn't take off the trunk chrome. Just put vynil over it.


----------



## nccruze (Jan 11, 2011)

I like what you did with the back chrome strip. I personally don't like the chrome strip stock.


----------



## Camarolovescruze (Jun 19, 2011)

:vomit:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

How exactly did you go about tinting the tail lights?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

iKermit said:


> How exactly did you go about tinting the tail lights?


buy a special tint that stretches or spray(bad way to do it)


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Kill it with fire. This looks awful.


----------



## rnksarda (Jan 31, 2012)

[FONT=\]bro , where to get the best RS badge for my black cruze ?[/FONT]


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

please please please tell me you dont actully leave that cruze license plate on there....if you do thats cool, but you may want to just go with a complete body wrap that says cruze all over so then everyone will know its a cruze. oh wait, they do know its a cruze because it is a cruze. well i guess you'll never confuse your cruze for someone else cruze since yours says cruze on the front and back. good thinking


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Did that muffler just bolt on or did you have to do anything to get it to fit


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

if you pop your trunk,and take the trunk lining off the lid and sides..you can take the chrome strip out..and then wrap it if you would like..


----------



## rnksarda (Jan 31, 2012)

bro , can u please tell me where to get a RS BADGE FOR MY BLACK CRUZE which looks original or if not , something better ? please man


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Pandashh said:


> <ASE certified body technician> When it comes to shop work, a professional shop would do a perfect 50/50 ration with black and clear solvent. This will make it as dark as it should be legally, look very great cosmetic wise, and will stand the test of times. When it come to doing personal work many people tend to weigh price -vs- results. WRONG! VHT is cheaper but if not done right can look very horrible. VHT fades, VHT cant simply be taken off. Vinyl is still relatively cheap, can be taken off if you do not get it right the first time, Comes in multiple shades!! and can be removed when you go trade in or sell the car. So it goes like this. Your local body shop is greater than all if you plan to keep your car for a while, Vinyl is a close second. Leave the VHT to the ricers, and teenagers. :bowdown:


Thats like putting an STI sticker on a base model WRX. Thats like putting an SS Symbol and a regular old chevy. Thats like putting a GTR Sticker on a V6 Mustang :signs053:.... First of all it does not make you look cool, and its forbidden in every car scene you stick your head into. Kids..


----------



## Sayvingpvtbrian (Jan 20, 2014)

Where those light or dark smoke? with Grey housing ? and is your Cruze Tungsten Metallic?


----------

